# Ford 4000 rear wheel question



## Steve Ray (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello all. First time posting on this forum. I just bought what I believe to be a '67 4000. I received my manuals yesterday, but am having a hard time understanding the rear wheels. My question is, if I want a wider stance, is the only option to switch the rims with the disc facing the fenders? Is this a "standard" wheel? Was guessing they aren't standard since duals can be added. Lastly, not sure what the four (eight mounts) bolts are for on the actual rim. Are these meant to further secure the duals (which I will never add) or can these be used to flip the disc around for just a little wider stance as opposed to an extreme amount of stance? Thanks for your input since I cannot find much about this particular 6 lug wheel.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is a standard wheel with dual wheels adaptor on the rim to disc bolts, and studs on the disc for wheel weigths.
Originally, there should be eight rim to disc bolts with nuts (one for each "bracket" on the rim). They look like this:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/ford-fordson-rim-to-disc-nut-bolt-4130

Your four bolts has dual wheels adaptors, instead of the nuts:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/ford-fordson-dual-wheel-adaptor-4881

Attached is a part of the Owner's Manual.
You have the 56" track at the moment. If you switch the rims, you will get the brackets on the inside and are able to get 60" or 64", depending on whether you put the disc outside or inside of the bracket.

If you turn the discs over, you will get the alternatives under "Concave disc".


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Weird things happen to raster files when uploading...
I attach a pdf with the image.


----------



## Steve Ray (Sep 2, 2020)

Wow! Thanks Hacke. This is exactly the info I needed. Didn't know for sure that I had that many options, and forgot about those studs being used for weights, but makes sense since duals attached there would be stress on the dish.....now just gotta figure out how wide of a stance I want. I have a lot of uneven terrain, and just don't like the current 56", but doubt I'd want to go beyond 72 which seems like a good compromise to me.


----------

